# Fiction Recommendations for stories with omnipotent beings as main characters



## Ksilina Spathia (Feb 24, 2014)

Fiction Recommendations for stories with omnipotent beings as main characters 



Can you recommend me any form of media (books, films, anime, video games etc) where an omnipotent being or nigh-omnipotent is a main character or one of the main characters?

Two good examples are in my opinion Dr Manhattan of Watchmen (excellent read with excellent character development) and pre-retcon Beyonder (interesting character but a mediocre story with many plot holes). Also another 2 good examples are the short stories of Issac Asimov "Last Question" and "Last Answer".

Thanks in advance


----------

